# Horror Circus & CarnEvil 2015



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi HF members,

I know a lot of you did this theme, but not me... and my boyfriend didn't allow me a party last year  so I'm very excited and anticipation for this year! yeeahhhhh... especially this theme!

So here is my decoration I did so far... most inspired from here, so thank you for your great ideas and sharing them with us 

To make it cheap and light weight, I did a lot with cardboard, like the ticket booth, candy bar, clown shoes, lollipops and the Cage.
The Ticket sign come on top of the booth, but the ceiling in the cellar isnt so high.
And yes, the figure will get arms and not only the chicken wire 

Hope you like it and I'll keep you updated


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything looks great, such a fun theme


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

In Germany we have also a special season called carnival and it starts in November and ends in the second week of February... so I can buy a lot ot circus, clown and carnival stuff now... need more store space in the cellar


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Everything looks awesome! Love the shoes.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow!! Everything looks great!!

Best theme ever!!


----------



## SullivanScarefest (Jan 17, 2015)

Very cool! Looks like you are off to a great start. Best of luck with the rest of your planning!! We are doing something similar this year. Already have some stuff,(some hanging clowns, one clown animatronic, misc. circus/clown décor) and plan on trying to make a similar ticket booth. Plan is to have it fit around a TV that is mounted to the wall. Then will make a video loop to play on the TV of a psycho ticket salesman  Really good idea you had to put the lights around the top of your welcome sign!!! I may try to incorporate that into the top of the ticket booth. Thanks for the inspiration!!! Look forward to seeing how everything turns out!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking great! This will be fun to follow.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks great man!! Truly...


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking good!!! I am also Doing a Carnival/Clown Theme this year.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Everything looks great! Are those clown shoes a Crocs makeover? 
I'm going along for the ride on this thread


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

Fantastic job! My favorite? The ice "scream" (ha!) cones. You are well on your way.


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

punkineater said:


> Everything looks great! Are those clown shoes a Crocs makeover?
> I'm going along for the ride on this thread


You are right  easy to make and cheap if you use the cheaper version of Crocs 
Cut a cardboard in the right form for the sole, then crumple newspaper and fix it with masking tape, then paper mache (just a few layers) and then paint


----------



## Ani's Horror (Dec 12, 2013)

SullivanScarefest said:


> Very cool! Looks like you are off to a great start. Best of luck with the rest of your planning!! We are doing something similar this year. Already have some stuff,(some hanging clowns, one clown animatronic, misc. circus/clown décor) and plan on trying to make a similar ticket booth. Plan is to have it fit around a TV that is mounted to the wall. Then will make a video loop to play on the TV of a psycho ticket salesman  Really good idea you had to put the lights around the top of your welcome sign!!! I may try to incorporate that into the top of the ticket booth. Thanks for the inspiration!!! Look forward to seeing how everything turns out!!!


Looks also verrrrryyyy coooool... so sorry that the animated stuff is really expensive in Germany because the seller had to ship it to Germany... love the big clown with the ballon, but it costs 250,- € (about 318 USD) and this is too much ;( 
Cant wait to see more stuff from you


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

I made a group for this years circus/carnival themed individuals. I figured might be a great place for us to share ideas post photographs and help each other out. The group is called 2015-Carnival/Circus/Clown themed Haunts


----------

